# East Hill League



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Was there Saturday for the first time and will definitely go back and shoot there again. Excellent range with lots of room to shoot.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

There is a Tuesday night league at East Hill? 
First time I've heard of it. 
Is the league open to the public?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> There is a Tuesday night league at East Hill?
> First time I've heard of it.
> Is the league open to the public?


yes, the 3rd of 12 weeks, will be this tuesday 6:30-8:30pm 10$ per night to participate 

wayne


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

the range (not store)is also now open on sundays now 10-4 which is great news, would love to see the demand to have open 24/7

wayne


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

wanemann said:


> yes, the 3rd of 12 weeks, will be this tuesday 6:30-8:30pm 10$ per night to participate
> 
> wayne


I shoot there 3 week ago.!?.
Very great place
Why league so early.?!. Must be all retired bowmen not at work
Me and I'm sure most all are coming back from work on 401 then home time for dinner.!?.
If 730 or even 8 start I would go and bring my son too 
We go bowling Thursday league start at 8. Makes sense for people with work


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ArcherMan said:


> I shoot there 3 week ago.!?.
> Very great place
> Why league so early.?!. Must be all retired bowmen not at work
> Me and I'm sure most all are coming back from work on 401 then home time for dinner.!?.
> ...


i would imagine your points are directly related to the attendance, maybe there will be another one starting in the new year at a later time and different day, this is my hope anyways, as i have only been able to attend due to being off lately.

wayne


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Like Tbolt said was there on sat 
Tuesday conflicts with Addicted Archery night so a no go for me 
But will definitely go back to shoot 
Tink

Here's an idea 
Why not just run a league with a big Bristol board 
Shoot when u can once a week and post it 
That's what we used to do at Crooked Arrow
Just a suggestion


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

FYI. 
different day and later start time, if anyone is interested I have copied the below form here https://www.facebook.com/groups/1520576671554803/




Easthill is now hosting an Open League Wednesday nights starting January 14th. This Open League is a merging of the previous Tuesday night league and Wednesday Durham night. All archers are welcome and encouraged to participate in the Open League to keep their skills sharp over the winter months for the 2015 outdoor season. 

Open League will start at 7pm. Scoring will begin at 730pm for those who wish to score. If you don't wish to score, thats fine, come out and enjoy the archery range and the company of your fellow archers! For those who do wish to keep score a scoreboard with various classes will be posted for your results. 


The league will run on Wednesday nights from January 14th-March 11th (9 weeks). Your best 7 scores will count for the league. Cost per night is $10. For this year we will stick to the 10 ring targets. It is the archers choice if they wish to use a 3 spot target, or the single spot target face. 

The purpose of this league is to create a positive environment for all archers to enjoy the sport through these cold winter months. There's lots of room at the range to accommodate a high volume of archers, so come on out and have some fun!

Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

730 Good thing 
I be there Good Luck all.!?.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

It was a great turn out last night. There was a good mix of new comers and pro's so you have a great opportunity to learn more about spots. Hope to see a good turn out next week as well.


----------

